# New Setup



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

I have been snowboard for about 4 years, i currently have a 2007 Burton clash 158 with Burton custom bindings. Ive been mostly just snowboarding back country and big groomed trails. Ive done a little bit of park but think it's time to really hit it hard this season. Im looking at a new freestyle setup i was either thinking Burton dominant, Burton dominant slick, or ride DH I don;t have any idea on what binding im going to get. Any suggestions i can't decide between the three boards.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't ridden any of those boards but I have heard that the Dominant is a little stiffer that most park/jib boards and I believe the Dominant Slick is a pure urban rail board but others can correct me if I am wrong. If your looking for an economical park/jib stick, I've been very impressed with my Nitro T1 and I run with Rome 390 Bindings.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Agent looks like a nice board and those 390 bindings are pretty reasonable for money. Ill have to try and find a deal. Do you know of any good shops which ship internationally


Snowolf said:


> I can`t speak for Burton boards as I have`nt ridden them. A couple of park boards to consider are the Rome Agent and the Atomic Hatchet...incredible park boards! I am a huge fan of Rome and the 390 is the ideal park binding. Very responsive yet a very flexible highback that is forgiving.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I got both shipped to new zealand but there are almost NO 390's in size XL/L left and limited sizes in the agent, you will really have to hunt.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

GearTrade - Rome - 390 Snowboard Binding White LXL like new!


found in another thread, jump on it.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting the same setup u had but 08 can you tell me what you think of it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If you like the DH you'll really like the K2 Jibpan. And I ride the Union Force which are some of the most solid freestyle bindings on the market.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Try the CAPiTA Stairmaster. Great park board


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I just bought the 09 DH. I have only gone out once so far this year. the board is sick. rides amazingly, i only hit a few rails and jumps yesterday and from that it seems to be perfect. everything i wanted in a board. i havent really noticed the pop stix too much yet only cuz i havent hit any big jumps yet. only been out once so far this year. but i would def recommend this board. plus it is sexy as hell!!! And i have the ride beta mvnt bindings that match it. its the best lookin board on the slopes:thumbsup:


----------

